# Need some help with my n scale layout



## trainburger (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello all,
Newbie model railroader here and I've run into an issue with my layout. I built a 2x4ft table and purchased the Kato M1 N scale set. The issue is at the curved section of the track, the track ends up extending over the sides of the table. As far as my options go I don't want to make my table any bigger, is there any other way getting around this? My plan was to create an oval design. Maybe using a different type of track or I don't even know as this is all new to me. I would appreciate any input.
Thanks!!


----------



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

That M1 track set contains 12 3/8 inch radius curves, which make a circle 24 3/4 inches in diameter, which is 3/4 inch wider than your base board.

And this is, I believe, measured from track center, so the roadbed will extend even wider.

Kato does make an 11 inch radius curve, and also a couple of smaller radii. You need 2 packages, which will run about 10 bucks each.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

trainburger said:


> Hello all,
> Newbie model railroader here and I've run into an issue with my layout. I built a 2x4ft table and purchased the Kato M1 N scale set. The issue is at the curved section of the track, the track ends up extending over the sides of the table. As far as my options go I don't want to make my table any bigger, is there any other way getting around this? My plan was to create an oval design. Maybe using a different type of track or I don't even know as this is all new to me. I would appreciate any input.
> Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 540478


trainburger;

Clovisrail has given you one simple solution, buy smaller radius Kato unitrack curved sections. You mentioned possibly using a different type of track. If you want to go that route, you have two options. The first would be sectional track which is available in 11" radius or 9-3/4" radius curved sections. The second option would be to use flex track, which can be bent to any desired radius. One other thing you could try, with the track you have now, is to skew the oval a bit on your base. That would put your too wide curves on a diagonal which will be wider than the normal straight width of the base. Try that and see if it gives you enough room to fit the present curves onto the board.

Where you go from here, once you have curves that fit, is a matter of the space you have and what you want to end up with in terms of a layout, long term. If all you want now is to get an oval of track for the train to run around and around, then I would suggest just following clovisrail's recommendation to buy some smaller Kato curved track sections.
If, long term, you want a full operating model railroad, then you may need either more room, a smaller model train (Z-scale) or a different shape of layout. (shelf layout, possibly switching only)

The files attached below are some that I wrote for new modelers building their first layout. Read through them, if you like. They explain about the three basic types of track, "roadbed track", (the type you have now) "sectional track", and "flex track." (the two types I mentioned earlier.) They also cover a whole slew of model railroading information, some of which may be well beyond what you have planned for now. Still it can't hurt to learn more, and you can read, or ignore whatever you choose to. Welcome to the forum, and to the model railroad hobby.

Traction Fan 😊


----------



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

If you google 'N scale 2 by 4 track plans', you will get a ton of examples of what can be done in a 2 by 4 space. 

You'll probable also see some possibilities if you can squeeze another 6 inches or foot and get a 2 1/2 by 4 or a 3 by 4 base.

There's a whole internet full of possible track plans for a small mini layout.

Here's a link to a bunch of Kato Unitrack plans for small layouts -- Kato track plans


----------

